# The Margaret Cho Show



## Nox (Aug 25, 2008)

Who else is a big fan of Margaret Cho? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .:raises hand:. 

Well, my favorite comedienne now has a show on VH1, and it looks really promising.  I saw the first episode and I loved it.  Her parents are so awesome and laid back, they are such a fun element to the show.

I also think it's cool how she created the first Asian-American mainstream sitcom (I watched it back in 7th grade and enjoyed it), and now, fifteen years later, she started the second one.

Video Clips:

YouTube - Margaret Cho: Her Tattoos and "The Cho Show"
YouTube - Sneak Peek pt1


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

I Love margaret cho <3 but I haven't watched her show yet :C

I don't know if he is her regular makeup artist, but John Stapleton is on the show I think, and he is a MAC senior artist


----------



## TDoll (Aug 25, 2008)

I freakin love her.  I thought the show was hilarious!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

This show is great! She has cracked me up for years and it's good to see she's got a show of her own now! This show is definitely on my DVR schedule


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2008)

I watched the show the other night... it was pretty funny. I'll def be watching this show.  The season looks real funny. I can't wait to see when they make those home videos! lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 26, 2008)

sigh... i'm just pissed that SHE won Korean of the Year Award and I did not. 

jk

yeah... she's alright.


----------



## joey444 (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought the show was hilarious.  I LOVE her parents!  They are so cute and laugh at everything she says!


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't know about the show til I saw her on chelsea lately. I watched it the other day and it was freakin hilarious. Its suppose to be a fake reality show, like everything is scripted and stuff. Which I believe most are, I think I would have liked it better if I hadn't known that though. Either way I'll keep watching.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 27, 2008)

i caught a free episode on itunes and feel in love...she is so funny and real too! i love her attitude about being how she is, despite what people expect out of her....


----------



## Renee (Aug 28, 2008)

I love Margaret Cho! And I met and talked to her makeup artist at a Nordstrom Mac event a few years back. He was so encouraging and helpful..


----------



## vividdreamer (Sep 2, 2008)

LOVE her!! I've been watching the show too. I knew she loved MAC from reading her Myspace page a year or so ago. I've read two of her books and watched all her HBO (or is it Showtime?) taped performances...she's amazing. I love how she's not afraid to tackle all the tough issues, how she makes light of "taboo" topics...she's everything Sarah Silverman WISHES she could be!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, I finally watched the Cho Show and I'll admit it, she's hilarious!

I want to grow up to be _the black Margaret Cho_. Oh wait... that's Wanda Sykes, isn't it? Well, she doesn't have a fabulous gay entourage or a spunky, "little" assisstant like Ms. Cho, so I guess I could still be the black M.C.


----------

